# Deuce Traveler's Campy Ptolus Adventure (Palace of the Silver Princess)



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 22, 2007)

Ptolus.

The city by the spire.  Ptolus, where the city guard is made almost entirely of ex-adventuring swordsmen.  Ptolus, where the average pickpocket down on their luck has a higher dexterity than a professional acrobat.  Ptolus, where a race of elves called the Harrow elves walk the streets cloaked and hunched over like Eddie Vedder on the bender.  Ptolus, where a water genasi is in the same adventuring party as a half-red dragon minotaur.  Ptolus, where angels patrol over streets and evil outsiders are allowed to reside since they haven’t broken any laws yet.  Ptolus, where 5th-level characters are bullied in the _The Ghostly Minstrel_ tavern for their potion money by real heroes.

This is Ptolus.

----

I am running a tongue-in-cheek Ptolus game that is going to be a two part adventure.  The game will use the DnD 3.5 system unless we get a flood of people who prefer another system.

This is a dungeon crawl, so I'm also going to use an old original DnD adventure module called B3: Palace of the Silver Princess, and modify it to fit my campaign.  Characters will be fourth level.  Any character class or race is acceptable.  I will trust everyone to roll up their characters at home using a 4d6 method (dropping the lowest, reroll 1s).  The only caveat is that one of your ability scores must be at least as low as an 8.  Also, I’ll be picking characters from people who I trust didn’t cheat, so if a character is presented to me with all 17s and 18s and a dump attribute for the 8, I’ll raise an eyebrow and probably pass over the character.

The first part of adventure will be a standard dungeon crawl where the party will have to save the damsel in distress and her kingdom, find the McGuffin, and defeat the BBEG.

Now I'm going to explain how this adventure is going to stand out. Normally I prefer running a game off the core books, while allowing people to make special requests to me in regards to other classes, feats, weapons, etc. This allows me to tailor the culture of my campaign world without having a class or race (etc) that doesn't fit in my concept of my game world.

This time I'm more willing to allow most things from other books right off the bat since I'm very much encouraging people to build crazy characters and the 'cheese' factor because it fits the tone I want to set.

Another change is that I will declare "atmospheres" in the game, a concept I just came up with, but am unsure if people would be interested in trying out. For instance, during the dungeon crawl portion of the adventure the atmosphere will be "camp". Players that post actions that follow this atmosphere will gain a +1 to their spell DCs, attack and damage rolls, and saving throws for that round. Campy actions can include attempting to swing down from a chandalier to get into attack position, witty banter (the worse the pun the better), verbal boasts, and other types of showing off. The monsters will act in a similarly campy way (funny looking uniforms, slave girl captives, etc).

If later I declare a "film noire" atmosphere, the players would be encouraged to smoke, prefer a shot of whiskey at the tavern, and have to change from open dialogue to private, cynical thoughts ("The dame had nowhere else to go and needed our help, I could see. But I knew she would be trouble. Trouble always knew where to find dames with legs like hers...". In a "film noire" atmosphere characters might get a +1 to AC and a +2 to all skill checks when roleplaying in this way.

Of course, there would also be bonus XP for roleplaying. I'm planning on the adventure having two stages, and therefore two "atmospheres", though I might change my mind and increase this. A "campy" dungeon crawl would be the first part in any case. 

Since this is just for kicks, don't get attached to any characters you draw up. I sometimes fudge the dice to encourage heroics, but in this case it is a one-shot adventure, not something where the characters are important to game events. If a character dies, it's time to roll up another and I'll find some way to insert him or her.

This module is part DnD and part save-the-princess fairy tale, so if you guys want to create over the top heroes that are more stereotypes than round characters, I say go for it. You might not play a paladin, but rather the chisel-faced poster boy for men in shining armor. The bard is either a minstrel who plays like the guitarist in Animal House or love-struck romantics that woo each woman they see. Every wizard thinks that he isn't just intelligent, but that his genius exceeds that of any other mortal ever born. And that girl in the chainmail bikini... not only does it provide the same AC bonus as a full suit, but she also stays warm in winter climes with a small cloak and sheer sauciness.

The adventure will start in the _Ghostly Minstrel_ tavern in Midtown of Ptolus, when the party is approached by a dwarf in need of heroes…

Game starts the first Monday of March.


This was the original post, saved for posterity...
[sblock]
I'm thinking of running a one-shot adventure in Ptolus.  The game will either use the DnD 3.5, Monte's Unearthed Arcana's, or modified Castles and Crusades ruleset depending upon what people would like to attempt.  I'm probably also going to use an old adventure module and modify it to fit my campaign.  If I can't find a suitable one, I'll design my own small dungeon.  Characters will be lower mid-level... somewhere between 3th and 6th.  Again, I haven't decided on levels either since I'm in the conceptual stage.

The first part of adventure will be a standard dungeon crawl where the party will have to save a damsel in distress, find the McGuffin, and defeat the BBEG.

Now I'm going to explain how this adventure is going to stand out.  Normally I prefer running a game off the core books, while allowing people to make special requests to me in regards to other classes, feats, weapons, etc.  This allows me to tailor the culture of my campaign world without having a class or race (etc) that doesn't fit in my concept of my game world.

This time I'm more willing to allow most things from other books right off the bat since I'm very much encouraging people to build crazy characters and the 'cheese' factor because it fits the tone I want to set.

Another change is that I will declare "atmospheres" in the game, a concept I just came up with, but am unsure if people would be interested in trying out.  For instance, during the dungeon crawl portion of the adventure the atmosphere will be "camp".  Players that post actions that follow this atmosphere will gain a +1 to their spell DCs, attack and damage rolls, and saving throws for that round.  Campy actions can include attempting to swing down from a chandalier to get into attack position, witty banter (the worse the pun the better), verbal boasts, and other types of showing off.  The monsters will act in a similarly campy way (funny looking uniforms, slave girl captives, etc).

If later I declare a "film noire" atmosphere, the players would be encouraged to smoke, prefer a shot of whiskey at the tavern, and have to change from open dialogue to private, cynical thoughts ("The dame had nowhere else to go and needed our help, I could see.  But I knew she would be trouble.  Trouble always knew where to find dames with legs like hers...".  In a "film noire" atmosphere characters might get a +1 to AC and a +2 to all skill checks when roleplaying in this way.

Of course, there would also be bonus XP for roleplaying.  I'm planning on the adventure having two stages, and therefore two "atmospheres", though I might change my mind and increase this.  A "campy" dungeon crawl would be the first part in any case.  

Since this is just for kicks, don't get attached to any characters you draw up.  I sometimes fudge the dice to encourage heroics, but in this case it is a one-shot adventure, not something where the characters are important to game events.  If a character dies, it's time to roll up another and I'll find some way to insert him or her.

Anyone interested in this?
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 22, 2007)

If it uses 3.5, I'm interested.  But I have a lot of games going right now so I'd be happy to defer interest if one of your existing players is interested as well (GlassEye, I'm looking at you).


----------



## Brother Allard (Feb 22, 2007)

Being an ENWorld newb, I suppose my opinion may be of limited worth, but it does sound intriguing.  I'd be interested.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 22, 2007)

Ptolus? Campy? Anything goes? I'm there


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 22, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Being an ENWorld newb, I suppose my opinion may be of limited worth, but it does sound intriguing.  I'd be interested.




I would venture that maturity here holds more weight than tenure.  Welcome to ENWorld, friend!


----------



## Brother Allard (Feb 22, 2007)

Noted.  And thanks.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 23, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> If it uses 3.5, I'm interested.  But I have a lot of games going right now so I'd be happy to defer interest if one of your existing players is interested as well (GlassEye, I'm looking at you).




Thanks for being willing to defer your interest in this game, CB.  Despite several tempting games recently (and this is one; I greatly enjoy playing in DT's 'Last Stand of the Dorinthians') I've given myself a limit of one online game.  So good luck in the selection process, DT runs a good game.  (And I'm not just saying this for the bonus XP.  Really!)


----------



## Autumn (Feb 23, 2007)

> I would venture that maturity here holds more weight than tenure. Welcome to ENWorld, friend!




 Encouraging words, so I'd like to register my interest too. 

  But I realise that untried and untested players can be something of a liability, so if you're not comfortable filling your game with too many of them then you can just say so - I won't whine, I promise!

 I do love the idea, though, of the different themes. Should be a lot of fun, I'd say. I'm not familiar with Ptolus at all though, is that going to be a problem? 

 If all that is okay, then I'll draw up a Paladin as my submission. Camping up a Paladin to the max just appeals to me.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 23, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> I do love the idea, though, of the different themes. Should be a lot of fun, I'd say. I'm not familiar with Ptolus at all though, is that going to be a problem?




The only thing you might need is an account to DriveThruRPG because you can download a .pdf of the Player's Guide to Ptolus here for free.
I would post the link here, but every time I do it is overrided by this site.  It instead places a broken ENWorld link, so it's best to go to DriveThru and search for it yourself.

I plan to make it a DnD v3.5, unless a crowd of hardcore CnCers start rushing in.

I'm going to open up recruiting now, although I want people to tell me which dungeon crawl they want to try out before announcing levels.

The dungeon crawl will be edited to fit the genre and chosen out of the following:

Kingdoms of Kalamar's _Coin's End_
- For fifth level characters.  Stop the evil, minor-artifact using witch-queen and her small army of gnolls.  The characters will be working for the Commissar of Ptolus.

Original DnD's _Dungeon Module B3: Palace of the Silver Princess_
- Save a small community of halflings, dwarves, elves, and humans by rescuing their princess who can restore the lost people back to life.  An evil cleric and his god-like artifact is using the community to raise a cultish army.  The party will be working for members of the dwarven nobility who fear for their lost kin.

Original DnD's _XL-1: Quest for the Heartstone_
- A leading noble from one of the great houses has recently died.  In his will he has declared that the family member who is able to find and claim an artifact called the heartstone will be the next leader.  The party is hired by one of the competitors to find the artifact and bring it to him/her.

2nd Edition DnD's _Pool of Radiance: Attack on Myth Drannor_
- The guild of adventurers has recently located a mysterious underground stronghold in the dungeons below Ptolus.  The party that discovered this fortress was nearly wiped out to the last man, but the survivors spoke of great wealth guarded by members of the "Cult of the Dragon".  The lure of gold is strong, and your party decides to beat out the others in attacking the fortress and claiming the treasure as your own.

1st Edition DnD's _The Tomb of Horrors_ followed by 2nd Edition's _Labyrinth of Madness_
- Umm... no.  Let's not do these.

If you've played any of these, or know them intimately, please let me know so I can choose a different crawl.  Also, let me know which one you would like to try out so I can declare the level for character creation.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 23, 2007)

Okay, thanks for the advice, I'm looking over the Player's Guide to Ptolus right now. 

 Out of all the adventures you mention the only ones I know well are Tomb of Horrors and Labyrinth of Madness. Which, much to my relief, you don't seem to be considering very seriously. 

 So any of the others are fine; Quest for the Heartstone sounds most interesting to me, but any of them would be great!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 23, 2007)

_B3: Palace of the Silver Princess_, please.  I haven't read it, don't own it, and have been considering running it for my 6-year-old daughter; it would be fun to play through it before I run it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 23, 2007)

A bard would be great fun to play in a campy/noir game.  I think I may wait just a day or two to see which ruleset and module shakes out of the discussion before creating a character, though.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 23, 2007)

Palace of the Silver Princess    I've not played or seen that on (actually that goes for all of them). But this one has intrigued me for quite a while.


----------



## Brother Allard (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm thinking Swashbuckler.  The camp possibilities are enough to make me giddy.

As for the adventure, any would be fine.  Like Autumn, the only two I own are the last two, and uh... yeah.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like Palace of the Silver Princess is the winner.  I'll adjust it so that it's hard enough for 4th-level characters.  I'll be redoing the first post with the game info sometime today...

Added note... This module is part DnD and part save-the-princess fairy tale, so if you guys want to create over the top heroes that are more stereotypes than round characters, I say go for it.  You might not play a paladin, but rather the chisel-faced poster boy for men in shining armor.  The bard is either a minstrel who plays like the guitarist in Animal House or love-struck romantics that woo each woman they see.  Every wizard thinks that he isn't just intelligent, but that his genius exceeds that of any other mortal ever born.  And that girl in the chainmail bikini... not only does it provide the same AC bonus as a full suit, but she also stays warm in winter climes with a small cloak and sheer sauciness.

Also, I edited the original post.  Please look at the rules at the top and by all means, ask questions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2007)

I am an enworld newbie here...still needing more players? I am familiar with 1 ed, 2 ed, player's ops and 3.5 ed.

I am there fore open pretty much to what ever is agreed upon. I have noticed many thing i know nothing about such as the little spoiler box thingy, and i have noticed a request for color claims. i may need to make some adjustments on my computer (read: i have a custom color background i will have to remember how i got just to remmber how to shut it off). 

i have been playing d and d for about 25 years now...yes i am an old fart gamer. *pulls out pipe and lights it while sipping Drambuie brandy*


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 24, 2007)

I am also very interested in this game as it sounds like a lot of fun. The concept, the execution, the tongue-in-cheek, and all the cheese. I'm already drooling over my keyboard thinking about how much fun this could be.

Do you want us to put up a character concept? How are they going to be selected? I'm so excited to be nuts.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 24, 2007)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> I am an enworld newbie here...still needing more players? I am familiar with 1 ed, 2 ed, player's ops and 3.5 ed.
> 
> I am there fore open pretty much to what ever is agreed upon. I have noticed many thing i know nothing about such as the little spoiler box thingy, and i have noticed a request for color claims. i may need to make some adjustments on my computer (read: i have a custom color background i will have to remember how i got just to remmber how to shut it off).
> 
> i have been playing d and d for about 25 years now...yes i am an old fart gamer. *pulls out pipe and lights it while sipping Drambuie brandy*




Welcome aboard.  We'll use v3.5 rules since that seems to be where most people are comfortable.  Just ask about how to do anything here, and I'd be willing to show you.  For instance, if I want to change a color to red I would type the following without the spaces.

[ c o l o r = r e d ]

Then after the necessary colored text I would type

[/ c o l o r ]

Like this for example


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 24, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I am also very interested in this game as it sounds like a lot of fun. The concept, the execution, the tongue-in-cheek, and all the cheese. I'm already drooling over my keyboard thinking about how much fun this could be.
> 
> Do you want us to put up a character concept? How are they going to be selected? I'm so excited to be nuts.





Go ahead and put up a character concept, but I will most likely approve it.  Characters will be selected by a combination of character personality and who posted characters first.  I'll probably take 6 to start out with, along with several alternates.  Since I plan to let the dice decide the outcome, come what may, and encounters will be strengthened to be at least somewhat of a threat, alternates will be likely used.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 24, 2007)

*Carl, male halfling*

Here's just a quick concept. Either a rogue or bard.

With apple in hand, the male halfling Carl has the mischievous smile of a child who did something bad and just got caught. His trade: whatever he is doing at the time & cheesy jokes. His motivation: curiosity & food. His weapon: his wits, maybe a poky thing & food.

Carl can always be found with either food in his pocket, in his hand, or in his mouth. even though his love of food takes up most his time, Carl still finds enough of what time is left to get into trouble and explore his curiosity. With a catalog full of bad cheesy jokes, if his adversaries don't die from laughing, Carl next option usually is running.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm thinking maybe a bard in the vein of Robin Hood.  Human, ranged weapon specialist, anti-establishmentarian, and I'd probably be praying fervently the whole time than I can do the genre justice by attempting to be witty.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 25, 2007)

Let's see... my paladin will essentially be a young, dashing Don Quixote. Or, perhaps, a slightly delusional D'Artganan with an extra dash of noble foppery. Absolutely up on the noble knight in shining armour part. But rather lacking in common sense or subtlety. 

 Oh, and of course he falls for the 'damsel in distress' routine every time. It's axiomatic that every situation can be solved by slaying the dragon and saving the princess, in some form or another. 

 I'll get to work on some crunch tomorrow.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 25, 2007)

I like them so far.  And I think a party consisting of the egos of two bards and a paladin is just great.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 25, 2007)

A Don Quixote paladin.  I love that, it's priceless!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 25, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I like them so far.  And I think a party consisting of the egos of two bards and a paladin is just great.




Yup, it's too bad I can't somehow make my character an animal instead of a human.  I'm having a lot of fun sitting here just imagining the fox Robin Hood from the animated Disney film do camp and noir in Ptolus, in the company of a knight and a cheeky hobbit.

Maybe I should stop drinking so much coffee.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey, if you want to make an anthromorphic race I say go for it.  If anyone asks, we'll just say he's a hairy elf.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 25, 2007)

My goodness.  Well.  I think I may just have to do that, then.  It's been a really long time since the D&D gears in my head got cranked up to this level of juiciness.  

I'm thinking he'll be a human permanently polymorphed into a fox's form.  He'll walk on hind legs and carry a bow and a blade, just like the fox Robin Hood from the movie.  In fact, I may have to go rent that movie and watch it again with my children as "research."   

There aren't stats for a fox in the animal section of the MM.  A hyena, maybe?  Anyone know where I can find fox stats?


----------



## Brother Allard (Feb 25, 2007)

Concept: Guy Emile Lecoq de Boisbaudran, The Greatest Swordsman. Of. All. Time.*

Swashbuckler.  Rapier and dirk.  Enjoys flipping his hair out of his eyes, composing poetry for beautiful ladies, and besting gentleman in personal combat.  Likes to say "en garde!" and "ha HA!".  Enjoys poking small holes in things.


*in his own mind.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 25, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Concept: Guy Emile Lecoq de Boisbaudran, The Greatest Swordsman. Of. All. Time.*




That's classic.  He should carry business cards with that.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm digging for fox stats.  Turns out there a little bit on it in Oriental Adventures, which I don't own but was able to preview thanks to amazon.com.  There is, in that same book, a race that might also work called *consults notes* Hengeyokai.  It's a shapechanger who basically takes -2 to Wisdom and can shapechange its level +1 time/day into one of three animal forms in addition to human.  Comes with a LA +1.  Fox was on the list of animal forms that a Hengeyokai may take, which was why it caught my attention.  Not precisely what I was looking for but might work all the same.  

Prior to, I would've never considered anything from Oriental Adventures in a million years.  You'll have to let me know what you think of this for a Robin Hood bard character.  I'll also continue to look for fox stats or, barring that, come up with my own with the MM as my guide.  OA suggests a fox is a small creature with a 40 ft speed, AC 15 (+1 size, +4 Dex), a bite that does 1d4+1 dmg, and has a Strength of 11, a Dexterity of 19 (  ), and a Constitution of 11.  I'm not really interested in being able to bite.  I want to slay beasties with the power of my wit, and, failing that, drop them with sharp pointy arrows.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm into it, but you may also want to just make your own race.  If it doesn't look too unbalanced then it could easily be a LA +0 or +1.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 25, 2007)

CB, Savage Species has rules on making your own anthropomorphic race if want to go that way.

Regarding my own stereotype, I think I'll pull a Merlin/Tim the Sorceror/something from a Mel Brooks fill. Knows all arrogant wizard who answers in seemingly cryptic riddles, but really they don't make much sense at all.  Trying to avoid just core as I've played them all to death, some ideas include Warlock or Incarnate or Psion.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 25, 2007)

Stat roll for Palace of the Silver Princess (4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=17, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=13)

So thats 17,14,13,12,12,11, +1 to highest at 4th and drop the 11 to 8 and I've got 18,14,13,12,12,8.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 25, 2007)

The ideas tossed out there so far would make for a very interesting group. I don't think I've seen this amount of cheesiness in one campaign. I love it.

Time to get some of the crunchy stuff together. If you want me to post it Deuce, just let me know.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 25, 2007)

Which book is the Incarnate out of?  I may have to borrow that from a friend, but no big deal.  Please post your characters here, but be prepared to edit any backgrounds you create.  We do have to explain your characters' prior adventures in Ptolus and connection to the party, after all.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 26, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> CB, Savage Species has rules on making your own anthropomorphic race if want to go that way.




Thank you, I'll look into that.  I don't own that book and the person I know who does have it probably schlepped it off to the desert with the rest of his D&D stuff when he deployed.  I may have to make a trip to the bookstore, I guess.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Thank you, I'll look into that.  I don't own that book and the person I know who does have it probably schlepped it off to the desert with the rest of his D&D stuff when he deployed.  I may have to make a trip to the bookstore, I guess.




Or come up with it on your own.  Just look at the sample races that people normally play, post its racial stats, and we can decide as a group what LA it is.  Or just pick the stats for a race like an elf or half-elf, adjust the languages and description, and say that it's really a fox-man.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 26, 2007)

Anthropomorphic Fox

*Small Monstrous Humanoid*
*Hit Dice:* as a bard (d6)
*Initiative:* TBD
*Speed:* 30 
*Armor Class:* TBD (+1 natural armor, +1 size)
*Base Attack Bonus:* as a bard
*Attack:* as a bard
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Bite 1d4 + dexterity modifier
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft.
*Saves:* as a bard
*Abilities:* +2 Dex, -2 Con
*Skills:* as a bard
*Feats:* Alertness, Weapon Finesse (bite)
*Environment:* Temperate forests
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* TBD
*Advancement:* --
*Level Adjustment:* TBD

A bipedal fox stands before you, the black tip of its tail standing out against the russet of its thick orange fur.  Wily green eyes slant in your direction and the creature bows low when you come near.  Oozing charm, the fox unctuously smiles and lips its lips with eager anticipation as it greets you.  *"Salutations, most angelic and plump chicken.  Welcome to my hen house...I'd love to have you for supper.  Why don't you stay a while, make yourself at home?"*  The fox spreads its hands wide in welcome and licks its lips a second time.

[sblock=Notes]I previewed Savage Species via amazon.com and was able to browse the entire anthropomorphic animals section.  Much of the character hinges on its size category; a fox is smaller than a dog but larger than a cat.  Cats are size Small.  Dogs are size Medium.  Cats come with LA +1, according to Savage Species.  Dogs come with LA +2.  I went with size Small because I wanted the lower LA, but also because (again, according to the anthropomorphic animal section in Savage Species), a monstrous humanoids whose size is Small may use their character classes's skills, feats, HD, BAB progression, and saves rather than the MM's entries for the same.  I'd like to play a bard, so this seems like a lot less accounting.  All monstrous humanoids have darkvision 60 ft, are bipedal, and may retain the natural attacks of the base creature.  Many animals have the weapon finesse feat, so I gave the fox weapon finesse.  And, judging from the foxes I've seen in person in the past, they're skittery little creatures with keen eyes and ears, so I gave the fox Alertness as well.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 26, 2007)

The above is my attempt at an anthropomorphic fox to play as my Robin Hood PC.  I'd love it if anyone would vet my concept and post comments.  

And I'll certainly understand if no one but me is at all interested.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 26, 2007)

A very good alternative for the fox's character class might be ranger with the ranged weapon specialization.  I don't want to count my eggs before they hatch (let the puns begin!) but if someone else is selected for bard, I could certainly be content going ranger.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 26, 2007)

Just a little advice on the fox: you're probably making things harder for yourself by giving it feats (Weapon Finesse and Alertness) since playable races only have certain pre-allocated feats if they come with monstrous HD (and actually even then I believe you're entitled to choose different feats when you're making a player character of that race; those feats are just the standard ones that NPC members of the race have picked for their monstrous HD). 

 I assume that you'd rather have a race with no HD, just (possibly) an ECL adjustment. In which case you'd be better off scrapping the feats. You could still give a +2 to Spot and Listen in order to represent the fox's natural alertness.

 If on the other hand you did for some reason want a race with monstrous HD, then those HD should be Monstrous Humanoid levels; hence the HD, saves, attack bonus and skills would all be as a Monstrous Humanoid, not as a Bard. 

 Also, might be worth considering a +2 Int (the spell is called Fox's Cunning after all ), probably with a -2 Wis to balance it out. 


 Sorry for sticking my oar in if it was unwanted, just thought I'd throw out my thoughts on the race. 

 * * * 

 I've read up on Ptolus; thanks for giving me a reason to do it, Deuce Traveler, it seems like a really interesting setting. 

Should hopefully have my paladin posted tonight.


----------



## felonious assault (Feb 26, 2007)

Mistake!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the input.  Right now, because the fox is size small, it actually has no monstrous hit dice.  That's due to a weird vagary in Savage Species that anthropomorphic animals are all considered monstrous humanoids but only the medium and large one retain their monstrous humanoid HD.  A small anthropomorphic animal, while still a monstrous humanoid, uses its class for HD, saves, skills, etc.  It does, however, retain weapon finesse for its natural attack(s).

I'd actually prefer LA (did you mean LA when you said ECL?) of +0 and am considering which elements to ditch so I can have what I want without the baggage of a +1 LA.  I could see scrapping the natural armor, and both the weapon finesse and alertness feats.  Foxes, IMO, should have either darkvision or low-light vision, though.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2007)

I would say that a LA +0 fox-man would have a +2 in one ability, -2 in another.  He would gain a natural +2 skill bonus to two different skills, perhaps stealthy or detection ones.  He would be small in size, but fast enough to move 30 feet as a base land speed.  He could have darkvision of 60 feet.  No natural attacks or automatic feats.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, I'll roll with that when I sit down later today to do up the character.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 27, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I would say that a LA +0 fox-man would have a +2 in one ability, -2 in another.  He would gain a natural +2 skill bonus to two different skills, perhaps stealthy or detection ones.  He would be small in size, but fast enough to move 30 feet as a base land speed.  He could have darkvision of 60 feet.  No natural attacks or automatic feats.




That looks good to me. I would have done the same. 

You going to go bard CB? I might make Carl a rogue with some ranks in Perform(comedy) if you still want to go with the "foxy" bard.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 27, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Which book is the Incarnate out of?  I may have to borrow that from a friend, but no big deal.  Please post your characters here, but be prepared to edit any backgrounds you create.  We do have to explain your characters' prior adventures in Ptolus and connection to the party, after all.




Incarnate is from Magic of Incarnum.  I'll work on a warlock for now, but if you are okay with Incarnate I'll switch to that as I'm curious to see how they play.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm fine with an Incarnate.  I just have to borrow a friend's book.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 27, 2007)

Erekose, I'm not sure re: bard vice ranger.  I may just go ranger.  I'll re-read through the thread to see who's thinking what class.  If someone doesn't beat me to it when I'm done reading through, I'll edit this post to contain a list of interested persons and their associated character concepts.  

I should think it would be just fine if you went ahead and create what you want to play.  I haven't had time yet to get off my duff and draw up my character concept, so it's only fair that you go ahead and do yours and not wait on me.  I'll certainly be content to fill in whatever gap seems to be missing.

Edit:

Interested Parties Include:

Autumn--paladin a la Don Quixote ???
Brother Allard--Guy Emile Lecoq de Boisbaudran--Swashbuckler
CanadienneBacon--Renard Ruse De la Capot--Fox Ranger
Erekose13--Incarnate ???
Mista Collins--Carl--Halfling Rogue


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 28, 2007)

[imagel]http://www.mvps.org/st-software/Movie_Collection/images/5258f.jpg[/imagel]

*Renard Rusé De la Capot*

Anthropomorphic Fox Ranger 3/Bard 1

Strength 8
Dexterity 17 (15 +2 racial adjustment)
Constitution 10 (12 -2 racial adjustment)
Intelligence 14
Wisdom 14
Charisma 14

Size: Small
Speed: 30 ft
Darkvision 60 ft
AC: 18 [+3 armor, +3 Dex, +1 size, + 1 buckler]

Saves:
Fort +2 [+2 base, +0 Con]
Ref  +5 [+2 base, +3 Dex]
Will  +2 [+0 base, +2 Will]

Skills (inclusive of +2 spot and +2 listen racial bonus):
Climb +0 [2 ranks -2 Str]
Heal +5 [3 ranks +2 Wis]
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +3   [1 rank +2 Int]
Knowledge (local) +4 [4 cc ranks, +2 Int]
Knowledge (nature) +6 [4 ranks +2 Int]
Listen +6 [2 ranks +2 Wis, +2 Racial]
Move Silently +7 [4 ranks, +3 Dex]
Profession (messenger) +4 [2 ranks, +2 Wis]
Search +6 [4 ranks +2 Int]
Spot +6 [2 ranks +2 Wis, +2 Racial]
Survival +6 [4 ranks +2 Wis]

Languages:  Common, Sylvan, Auran

Feats: Track, Point Blank Shot

Longbow +5, 1d6 dmg*
*+6, 1d6+1 w/i 30 ft

Favored Enemy: 
Oozes

Equipment:
Soap
Buckler
Small longbow
40 arrows
Quiver
Dagger x 2
Short sword
Backpack
Bedroll
Preserved red rose
Castañets
Studded leather armor

Renard, or Ren as his many friends call him, is Robin Hood in fox form.  A native of one of the woods near Ptolus, Ren has been running errands in Ptolus all his life while also occasionally looting anyone wealthy and daring enough to traverse the underboughs of his native forest outside the city limit.  A cunning daredevil in love with both himself and the endless adventure to be scoured within Ptolus's narrow back alleys, Renard takes pride in his thick russet orange fur.  Of special import to the bipedal Renard is the creamy white fur guarding his throat and the black tip of his thick fox's tail; Renard takes care every morning to thoroughly bathe and groom his trappings.  Due to an unfortunate incident with an ocre jelly some years ago that resulted in a bald patch of fur on his right cheek, Renard has a passionate dislike of oozes and all things gelatinous; the mere sight of pudding in a baker's shop window has been known to send Renard on a rampage of fear-tinged fury.  Often seen in the company of friends at taverns sprinkled all throughout Ptolus, Renard makes certain to always carry a preserved red rose and a pair of castañets; one can never tell when a lovely vixen will swoon for your company.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 28, 2007)

Renard is only 1st level at the moment.  I intend to keep him mostly ranger, but he may mix a level of bard in there at some point.  Is it alright to wait to level him up to 4th level until after you select characters?  How much gold are we allowed for the purpose of generating equipment?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 28, 2007)

Fourth level characters have 5,400 gp of equipment each.  It's fine if you level him up after the selections.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 28, 2007)

I have been trying my best to fit an Incarnate into what I want, but now that I have a picture of my character in my head it just isn't fitting.  I could easily alter where I had wanted to go with a character (choosing a different archetype and all) but looking at the character concepts I can't fit either of the missing roles (cleric/wizard) well at all.  With that in mind I'm going to drop back to the warlock I had built in the interim because he fits much better with what I want.  

So without further ado, I present Thym the Exalted!

*Thym the Exalted; *  
[imager]http://www.uneide.com/chris/thym.jpg[/imager]
*human warlock 4;* 
medium humaniod (human);
*Alignment*: CG
*Init * +4; *Senses * Listen -1, Spot -1; 
*Languages*: Common, Infernal
----------------------------
*AC * 19, flatfooted 15, touch 14; 
*DR * 1/cold iron
*HP * 23 (HD 4d6+4)  
*Fort * +2, *Ref * +5, *Will * +3;  
----------------------------
*Spd * 30'; 
*Melee*:  quarterstaff +4 (1d6+1/20/x2);
*Ranged*: frightful spear +8 ranged touch (2d6/x2) Range 250', DC 16 Will save or be frightened; 
*Base Atk* +3, Grapple +4; 
----------------------------
*Invocations*: 3/0
Least - frightful blast, eldritch spear, see the unseen
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str 12, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 14.
*XP*: 6,000
*Feats*: point blank shot (1st), precise shot (human), weapon focus (eldritch blast, 3rd) 
*Skills*: Bluff +9, Knowledge (arcana) +8, Use Magic Device +11
*Possessions*: masterwork gloves (UMD) (50gp, 1lbs), wand of  cure light wounds (50 charges, 750gp), quarterstaff (2lbs), mithril chain shirt +1 (2100gp, 12.5lbs), backpack (2gp, 2lbs), scroll case (1gp, .5lbs), Ink (8gp), Inkpen (1sp), 10x paper (4gp), 5 potions (cure light wounds, 250gp), Hat of Disguise (1800gp)
*Money*:  432gp, 9sp.
*Encumbrance*: 23lbs; Load: Light (33lbs)
---------------------------- 

*Description:* Tall and skiny, Thym is an older man with a long greying moustache and exceedingly long and bushy eyebrows (also greying). He always wears a tattered red and black robe and carries a simple staff. Ever present upon his head is his hat with big curled ram horns. 

*Personality:* Thym is incredibly arrogant and conceeded. He believes that he is significantly more powerful than the Invisible Pyramid or the Iron Mage even.  He publicly laughs and mocks them all, if of course you could understand what he is even saying. Thym speaks in cryptic phrases that don't actually mean anything. Such phrases as, "I am the shadow at noon on an overcast day, beneath you, ever dogging your steps."  Most think him either insane or ... okay most people just think he is insane.

*History:* tba


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 28, 2007)

I loved your pic so much, Erekose, that I had to go out and find one for Renard.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hehe, I looked for one for Tim and found the normal screen shots but then I spotted the one for the plushy and just had to use it!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice submission, pic, background and all.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm going to be gone until March 8th. I will try and get my character posted before leaving tomorrow or if I get some downtime (unlikely) I will have Carl posted once I return. If you want to get the game started before then and without me, I'd understand.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, this looks like fun!

I'd have to update him (he was point buy, and is first level) but every party can use a cleric. Check my sig for Thorg the Pious. Would he work?

"O great Pelor, please stop the goblin from smacking my friends."

* * * CRUNCH * * *

"Thank you."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 1, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Oh, this looks like fun!
> 
> I'd have to update him (he was point buy, and is first level) but every party can use a cleric. Check my sig for Thorg the Pious. Would he work?




He definitely would.  I like his 6 in intelligence.  We can even insert Pelor into this.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 2, 2007)

Characters will be selected by the end of Saturday, the first post will come Sunday, players will be expected to post their first actions on Monday.  If I have almost everyone post in a given time frame, I will also post to get the action moving.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 2, 2007)

Deuce Traveler, as this may impact selection, I need to let you know that I normally post M-F.  Sometimes, if there is combat, I have been known to post during the course of a weekend, but that is not par for me.  My weekends are normally given over to family and church.  If this impacts on your decision, I understand.


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 2, 2007)

*Guy Emile Lecoq de Boisbaudran*

Human Swashbuckler 4

Strength 13
Dexterity 18 (17 +1 at lvl 4)
Constitution 13
Intelligence 14
Wisdom 8
Charisma 15

Size: Medium
Speed: 30 ft
AC: 18 [+3 armor, +1 shield, +4 dex]

Saves:
Fort +5 [+4 base, +1 Con]
Ref +6 [+1 base, +4 Dex, +1 Special]
Will +0 [+1 base, -1 Will]

Skills:

Balance +11 [5 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Tumble]
Bluff +9 [7 ranks, +2 Cha]
Climb +5 [4 ranks, +1 Str] (+7 to climb a rope)
Craft (verse) +4 [2 ranks, +2 Int]
Diplomacy +8 [4 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Bluff]
Escape Artist +8 [4 ranks, +4 Dex] (+10 to escape rope bonds)
Intimidate +4 [0 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Bluff]
Jump +9 [6 ranks, +1 Str, +2 Tumble]
Perform (sing) +4 [2 ranks, +2 Cha]
Tumble +13 [7 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Jump]
Use Rope +9 [5 ranks, +4 Dex] (+11 to bind someone)

Feats: Combat Expertise, Dodge, Two-weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse

Grace(Ex): When wearing light or no armor, and carrying a light load Guy gains a +1 competence bonus on Reflex saves.

Insightful Strike(Ex): When wearing light or no armor, and carrying a light load Guy gains a +2 as a bonus on damage rolls with any light or finesseable weapons. He does not gain this bonus to damage against creatures immune to critical hits.

Rapier +8, 1d6+1, 18-20/x2 (one-handed)
Rapier +6, 1d6+1, 18-20/x2 (two-weapon primary)
Short Sword +5, 1d6, 19-20/x2 (two-weapon secondary)
Short Sword +4, 1d6, 19-20/x2 (two-weapon secondary w/ buckler)
Light Crossbow +8, 1d8, 19-20/x2, 80 ft. (two-handed)

Equipment:
Courtier's Outfit
MW Rapier (320gp, 2 lb.)
MW Short Sword (310gp, 2lb.)
MW Light Crossbow (335gp, 4 lb.)
Bolts [10] (1gp, 1 lb.)
MW Studded Leather Armor (175gp, 20 lb.)
MW Buckler (165gp, 5 lb.)
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4000 gp, -)
Backpack (2gp, 2 lb.)
-Small Steel Mirror (10gp, .5 lb.)
-Bottle, Fine Wine [2] (20 gp, 3 lb.)
-Book, blank (15gp, 3 lb.)
-Ink (8gp, -)
-Inkpen (1sp, -)
-Grandfather's Signet right (5gp, -)
-Sealing Wax (1gp, 1 lb.)
-Parchment, sheet [10] (2gp, -)
-Explorer's Outfit (10gp, 8 lb.)


20gp, 9sp

*Appearance & Personality:*  Enjoys flipping his hair out of his eyes, composing poetry for beautiful ladies, and besting gentleman in personal combat. Likes to say "en garde!" and "ha HA!". Enjoys poking small holes in things.

*Background:*  Guy Emile Lecoq de Boisbaudran is the greatest swordsman to have ever graced the streets of Ptolus.  Just ask him, and he will tell you.  He will tell you of the time that he single-handedly brought low an entire mob of blood-crazed Forsaken.  Or the time when he defeated the head of the Vai in single combat when he came to assassinate him in his bed. 

For Guy, these stories are - as he might say - "true enough".  He has a fervent belief in the greatness of his own destiny, and from his perspective, the only flaw in his stories is that they have not, for the most part, happened _yet_.  He knows full well that he will one day spar with the gods.

Guy's fondness for braggadocio is rivaled only by his passions for swordsmanship, honor, and the favor of the fairer sex.  Oh, and wine.  Can't forget the wine.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 3, 2007)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Thorg the Pious
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Orc
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] M
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Pelor
[B]Domains:[/B] Strength, Sun

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 6,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 25 (4d8+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 6  -2      [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 17 +3      [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1      [B]ACP:[/B] -14        [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +8    +4    +0    +0    +0    +0    22
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 22

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +0          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +3          +7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Adamantine Heavy Mace     +7     1d8+4       x2
Longspear                 +6     1d8+4       x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Orc 

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
60’ Darkvision
Orc Blood
Spontaneous Casting: Cure spells
Turn Undead 4/day, +3 on check, 2d6+5 turning damage.
Good Aura
Sun Domain: Once per day, destroy undead instead of turning them.
Strength Domain: +4 Strength for 1 round, each day

[B]Feats:[/B] Tower Shield Proficiency, Power Attack

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 7       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                   0    -2          -2
Balance                    0    +0          +0
Bluff                      0    +1          +1
Climb                      0    +3          +3
Concentration              2    +1          +3
Craft                      0    -2          -2
Diplomacy                  0    +1          +1
Disguise                   0    +1          +1
Escape Artist              0    +0          +0
Forgery                    0    -2          -2
Gather Information         0    +1          +1
Heal                       0    +3          +3      
Hide                       0    +0          +0
Intimidate                 0    +1          +1
Jump                       0    +3          +3
Knowledge(Religion)        5    -2          +3
Listen                     0    +3          +3
Move Silently              0    +0          +0
Perform                    0    +1          +1
Ride                       0    +0          +0
Search                     0    -2          -2
Sense Motive               0    +3          +3
Survival                   0    +3          +3
Spot                       0    +3          +3
Swim                       0    +3          +3
Use Rope                   0    +0          +0

[B]Equipment:                     Cost  Weight[/B]
Wand of Cure Light Wounds     750gp    0lb
Adamantine Heavy Mace        3012gp    8lb
Longspear                       5gp    9lb
Full Plate                   1500gp   50lb
Tower Shield                   30gp   45lb
Silver Holy Symbol             25gp    1lb
Spell Component Pouch           5gp    2lb
Cleric’s Vestments              5gp    6lb 
Clay Jug                        3cp    9lb
Soap                            5sp    1lb
Backpack                        2gp    2lb
Healer's Kit                   50gp    1lb
Traveler’s Outfit               0gp    0lb 
 [B]Total Weight:[/B] 134lb      [B]Money:[/B] 15gp  4sp  7cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                76   153   230   230   1150

[B]Typical Spells:[/B] 
Level 0: Resistance, Guidance, Create Water, Light, Detect Poison
Level 1: Protection from Evil, Enlarge Person, Magic Weapon, Detect Evil, Shield of Faith
Level 2: Bull's Strength, Spiritual Weapon, Resist Energy, Heat Metal

[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 6'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 255 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Gray-green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black, long, and scraggly
[B]Skin:[/B] Deep Tan
```
*Appearance:* Thorg, like most half-orcs in polite company, looks brutish and uneducated. He hunches slightly. His dark, greasy hair hangs loosely. He has an unfortunate underbite, making his tusks stick out a bit more prominently, and his thick lower lip closes over his upper lip. His eyebrows are bushy, and almost seem to get in the way of his eyes. 

However, there is a sparkle in his eye not commonly seen among other half-orcs. He looks around his world in wonder and bemusement. He smiles often, and there is a sort of calm in the smile. His clothing and armor are kept clean, and he doesn’t smell. He always listens, and always watches—even if he looks like he has no idea what’s going on. 

*Personality:* Thorg is dumb. There’s no getting around that, and it’s one of the first things people notice about him. He doesn’t get things half the time, and he speaks very simply. Still, there is a strong sense of inner peace about him. He knows what he is, and he is happy with that. He like to see people happy around him, and laughs often. Thorg is always willing to lend a hand, a strong shoulder, or a quiet companion.

This doesn’t mean that he is a pushover, though, much to the chagrin of many a rogue. He has no qualms about using force when he must, and he is always willing to defend the innocent from harm. He may seem like an easy mark, but he isn’t easily tricked. 

*Background:* Mulgrave, a priest at a rural temple found Thorg at the temple’s front steps, as a baby, abandoned in a crude basket. Attached to the basket was a note, with an unsteady scrawl: “MEE THORG NEED HELP!” Despite the surprise of the half-orc in the basket, the priest took in the baby as Pelor would want. 

Thorg grew up in Mulgrave’s care, soon helping him around the temple with chores. There were the standard insults that any half-orc child endures in a human world, but Thorg seemed to pay no attention to them. Indeed, he proved to be simple enough that he didn’t seem to pay much attention to anything. He showed no talent for mathematics, pathetic capacity for any but the most menial tasks, and ironically, little interest in sport, as well. 

The one thing that interested him, though, was the stories of Pelor. Thorg would sit at rapt attention during Mulgrave’s sermons. He would ask for bedtime stories about the saints and their conquests over evil. He would act out the passion plays of Pelor in the courtyard, and made dolls of many saints. Over time, it became clear that his interest in Pelor was his calling. He would join Mulgrave in helping the poor and infirm, sweeping up their cabins and delivering food as needed. He would repeat the stories of Pelor to anyone who would listen. When Thorg started magically filling people’s water jugs, saying “See? Pelor will always give you what you need,” Mulgrave knew it was time for Thorg to spread his own special version of the message of the Sun. 

Thorg is simple, true. Yet many times, it is good to live simply.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 3, 2007)

Update on nominees:

Thorg the Pious (Half-Orc Cleric 4)
Guy Emile Lecoq de Boisbaudran (Human Swashbuckler 4)
Thym the Exalted (Human Warlock 4)
Renard Rusé De la Capot (Anthropomorphic Fox Ranger 3/Bard 1)

All solid entries.  We are going with a party of 6, plus alts.


----------



## Eydis (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi, if it's not too late, I would like to see if your welcome to the idea of a seductress rogue.  She would be the typical seductress, trying to seduce men while stealing from them,etc.  I have to work on all the fine tuning still, and I saw that you still need players, but I'm about to start a tabletop right now and will be able to have something put together and posted tomorrow.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, at this point I want to say that the four characters posted above are in.  We can take two more characters and some alternates.  Since I'm eager to put out a set-up post by tomorrow, I am likely to take the next two somewhat finished characters.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 4, 2007)

So does that mean you're still accepting characters?
I'd like to try playing a sorcerer with an attitude that magic is the equivalent of dueling (if you've ever read The Voyages of the Dawn Treader, think Reepicheep). Instead of a rapier he thinks in terms of magic. Meeting another caster (wizard, especially) you'd most likely hear something like "Magic at ten paces, sir!" or whatever.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, still taking characters.  First come first serve.

First post is up here:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=190046

Rogue's Gallery here:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=190050

Please try to come up with a way that your characters know each other and how long you've been adventuring.  From the tone, I think of you guys akin to the 'Mystery Men' superhero group.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 5, 2007)

All right, I'll get my character up as soon as possible.


Samuel d'Argent

Human sorcerer 4

Strength 9
Dexterity 14
Constitution 10
Intelligence 14
Wisdom 11
Charisma 18 (17+1 at lvl 4)

Size: Medium
Speed: 30 ft
AC: 13 [10+2 dext., +1 ring of protection]
HP: 18 (15+3 from toughness)

Saves:
Fort +0 [+1 base, +0 Con]
Ref +3 [+1 base, +2 dext.]
Will + 4[+4 base, +0 Will]

     Skills:
Spellcraft (7 ranks, intelligence)
Knowledge [arcana] (7 ranks, intelligence)
Knowledge [nobility] (1 rank, intelligence)
Tumble (2 and a half ranks, dexterity)
Spot (3 and one half ranks, wisdom)
Diplomacy ( 3 and a half ranks, charisma)

Feats: Improved Initiative, Toughness, Extend Spell

Spear, +1 (1d6-1)
Sling, +4 (1d4-l)

Spell DC is 14

Spells per known:
cantrips: Detect Magic, Read Magic ,Acid Splash, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand and Light.
1st level: Magic Missile ( two missiles), Charm Person, Obscuring Mist
2nd level: Tasha's Hideous Laughter

Spells per day
cantrips: 6
level 1: 7 
level 2: 4

Equipment:
Courtier's Outfit
Shortspear (5 gp, 3 lb.)
Sling (0 gp, 0 lb.)
Bullets, 20 (2 sp, 10 lb.)
Ring of Protection +1 (2,000 gp)
Backpack (2gp, 2 lb.)
Spell component pouch (5 gp, 2 lb.)
-Book, blank (15gp, 3 lb.)
-Ink (8gp, -)
-Inkpen (1sp, -)
-Military cloak pin(5gp, -)
-Parchment, sheet [10] (2gp, -)
-Scrolls: Cat's Grace (150 gp), Shocking Grasp (25 gp), Levitate (150 gp), Scorching Ray (150 gp)
-Wand of Magic Missile (lv. 3, 2,250 gp)
-Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds [2]

31 gp

Appearance & Personality: Of medium height, and slight of frame, Samuel has blond hair tied back in a neat ponytail, and green eyes. He wears the captain's cloak he got in military service, over a white linen shirt and khaki pants. His dull brown boots are fastened by silver clips. He has a very personable nature, but will not brook (in order of priority) cowards, drunkenness, disorderly conduct, and people not complying with his requests. He has a feeling of superiority towards wizards of all sorts, and is willing to challenge any one to a friendly contest of magic.

Background: Samuel is a young sorcerer who is currently on leave of the local army. As the captain of the 7th Magician's Regiment, he is well known for getting his small band of sorcerers into trouble, and usually convincing them of the 'best' way out of the situation, whatever it may be. Surprisingly enough, he nearly always gets his magicians out unharmed. His commanding and charming persona makes him the perfect leader of the division, which is exactly why he was picked. Although he is sharp enough to understand strategies and such, he prefers to rely on his and his mage's talent and clever improvisation than 'General's Orders'.

Quite the dapper fellow, he always manages to keep himself neat wherever he goes, using prestidigitation if necessary. Although his magicians respect him, they're not to upset to see him gone for a few weeks. Working as one of Samuel's sorcerers means excitement, danger, glory and possibly one less limb than you started out with.

edit: just finished his shopping, I hadn't seen the 5,400 limit on gold. I added a few scrolls and potions.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you for including Renard in the game.  I've posted Renard in the RG.  I'll be able to read and post in the IC later tonight, after my little ones are in bed.

Since Guy has a fondness for drink and women, I think Ren would definitely know Guy quite well, for Ren is interested in the same.  Probably Ren might secretly be quite in awe of Guy's human braggadocio and would desire to be as talented as Guy at manuevering midst the ladies.  As someone who fiddles with magic, Thym would be of interest to Ren, as well.  Being a naturally curious sort, Ren might have couriered items to Thym and lingered a time or two in conversation.  My sense here is that while Thym and Ren might not know one another well, Ren would be curious about Thym's circumstances.  Ren might well have failed in an attempt to steal from Thorg.  Perhaps, after owning up to the attempt at thievery and completing some form of compulsory community service alongside Thorg, Renard came to fondly regard the cleric, and vice versa?

I'm certainly open to ideas.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 5, 2007)

Thorg thinks Renard is nice and fluffy. He will take very good care of Mr. Fluffy.



It sounds like a good way to start. Thorg is a very forgiving sort, especially if you're fluffy. As an all-around nice guy and big, strong brick-type, Thorg would have no problem helping out a group of curious gadflies. 

By the way, what should we name the party? Thorg likes Happy Birthday. He loves birthday parties.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 5, 2007)

*Carl The Cheeky*

Stat Rolls. I dropped the 10 to an 8. Added +1 at 4th level to the 15 I placed in Cha. I went all levels as a bard. I chose my feats from the complete adventurer (Jack of All Trades and Versatile Performer) because it fit the idea much better.

*Carl the Cheeky*;
*Halfling Bard 4;*
small humaniod (halfling);
*Alignment:* CG
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +10, Spot +1;
*Languages:* Common, Halfling, Goblin, Elven, Gnome
----------------------------
*AC* 16 (+3 armor, +2 Dex, +1 pluckiness aka size), flatfooted 14, touch 13;
*HP *15 (HD 4d6-4) Die Rolls 
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +7, *Will* +6;
----------------------------
*Speed* 20 ft (4 squares);
*Melee:* rapier +4 (1d4) or whip +4 (1d2);
*Ranged:* +7 sling (1d3)
*Base Atk* +3, *Grapple* -1;
----------------------------
*Spells per Day:* 3/3/1
*Spells Known:* 0th level - _detect magic, ghost sound, light, mage hand, prestidigitation, read magic_. 1st level - _Expeditious Retreat, Grease, Tasha's Hideous Laughter_. 2nd level - _Alter Self_
----------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 11, Dex 14, Con 8, Int 16, Wis 13, Cha 16.
*Class Abilities:* spells, bardic knowledge +6, bardic music (4/day), inspire courage +1, inspire competence
*Racial Features:* +2 on climb, jump, and move silently. +2 on saves vs fear.
*XP:* 6,000
*Feats:* Jack of All Trades, Versatile Performer (String, Sing, Dance)
*Skills:* Can use all skills untrained
- Bluff +8 [5 ranks, +3 Cha,]
- Diplomacy +16 [7 ranks, +3 Cha, +6 Syn]
- Disguise +20 [7 ranks, +3 Cha, +10 _disguise self_] +22 if acting in Character
- Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
- Listen +10 [7 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Race]
- Open Lock +7 [3 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Mw tools]
- Perform (comedy, dance, sing, string) +12 [7 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 Mw lute], +2 additional when combining performances
- Sense Motive +6 [5 ranks, +1 Wis]
- Sleight of Hand +11 [7 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Syn]
- Use Magic Device +10 [7 ranks, +3 Cha]
*Possessions:* Heward's Handy Haversack, masterwork lute, masterwork studded leather, explorer's outfit, belt pouch (with sp and cp), hat of disguise, rapier, whip, sling, 20 sling bullets.
*Heward's Handy Haversack:*  masterwork thieves tools, disguise kit, noble outfit, entertainer's outfit, 50' silk rope, bedroll, wand of cure light wounds (50 charges), 10 peices of paper, belt pouch (with pp and gp), inkpen, vial black ink, sealing wax, 3 scroll cases, 2 bottles fine wine, 4 chunks of cheese, 4 loaves of bread, 2 lbs of assorted fruits.
*Money:* 26pp, 3gp, 7sp, 2cp
*Encumbrance:* 24.25 *Load:* Light (28.5lbs)

[sblock=Personality]With apple in hand, the male halfling Carl has the mischievous smile of a child who did something bad and just got caught. His trade: whatever he is doing at the time & cheesy jokes. His motivation: curiosity & food. His weapon: his wits, maybe a poky thing & food.

Carl can always be found with either food in his pocket, in his hand, or in his mouth. even though his love of food takes up most his time, Carl still finds enough of what time is left to get into trouble and explore his curiosity. With a catalog full of bad cheesy jokes, if his adversaries don't die from laughing, Carl next option usually is running.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Carl is the rockstar-like prodigy of 4 generations of halfling entertainers. He can sing, he can dance, he cracks jokes and he can play a mean lick on the lute. After a few nights of entertaining a packed tavern, he met the rest of the group. Hearing of their excitement, adventure and near-rockstar lifestyle, Carl just kind of tagged along. Thorg laughs at his jokes even when he doesn't get them. "Foxy" Ren is the source of some of Carl's wisecracks. Thym resembles Carl's drugged up uncle who makes no sense. Guy dresses well, acts suave, is good at making up stories, likes the ladies and the wine. Guy is so close to livin' the rockstar life; all he needs is an instrument.[/sblock]

[sblock=Picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 5, 2007)

There you go.    For his part, Renard likes anyone who likes him.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 5, 2007)

And maybe he's heard of the dashing 7th Magician's Regiment? It's a possibility that Renard has seen said regiment's exploits from the shadows (or more likely, overheard Samuel bragging about them)


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 5, 2007)

How does Carl know the rest of the group? 

Well the rest of the group heard of Carl first (or that is what Carl chooses to think at least). Carl is the rockstar-like prodigy of 4 generations of halfling entertainers. He can sing, he can dance, he cracks jokes and he can play a mean lick on the lute. After a few nights of entertaining a packed tavern, he met the rest of the group. Hearing of their excitement, adventure and near-rockstar lifestyle, Carl just kind of tagged along. Thorg laughs at his jokes even when he doesn't get them. "Foxy" Ren is the source of some of Carl's wisecracks. Thym resembles Carl's drugged up uncle who makes no sense. Guy dresses well, acts suave, is good at making up stories, likes the ladies and the wine. Guy is so close to livin' the rockstar life; all he needs is an instrument.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 5, 2007)

I was wondering if it was too late to jump in one this.  I was thinking of doing a typical elven archer with a twist in that he actually get along with other races and tends to joke with them more than remain aloft like most elves (Maybe like a lvl 1 sorc/lvl 3 fighter)  I'm going to go ahead and start making him, and see what you think.  Hopefully I get picked


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 5, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Guy is so close to livin' the rockstar life; all he needs is an instrument.




Guy already has an instrument.  It is pointy and made of steel.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 5, 2007)

Hold on, I see Carl on the character list. Do we need to post them there to get a spot in the game, or do we need to wait for an O.K. from Deuce Traveler?


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 5, 2007)

Can I put in a request for no white or yellow text?  I read the board in stealth mode at work, and I can't see either of those colors.

Thanks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok, the six that make up the party are:

Thorg the Pious (Half-Orc Cleric 4)
Guy Emile Lecoq de Boisbaudran (Human Swashbuckler 4)
Thym the Exalted (Human Warlock 4)
Renard Rusé De la Capot (Anthropomorphic Fox Ranger 3/Bard 1)
Samuel d'Argent (Human sorcerer 4)
Carl the Cheeky (Halfling Bard 4)

The alts are:
Ivellious' bard and Eydis' rogue

The six main players are free to post on the IC thread.  I will post once a day if I have the majority of players' responses, except that on Friday and Saturday nights I will wait for all the players to post before replying since that's usually PbP downtime.  Players that consistently fall behind in posting will be removed for an alt, but I will give fair warning ahead of time.  If real life gets in the way, let me know so I can either play your character for you for a short time or move your character to the alt list and move an alt to the main party.

The six characters should have a history of adventuring together.  The alts will be considered to be from previous parties that ventured into the Palace of the Silver Princess and never returned.  This way the alts can be found and rescued inside the 'dungeon', which makes it easier for them to join the party.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 5, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Can I put in a request for no white or yellow text?  I read the board in stealth mode at work, and I can't see either of those colors.
> 
> Thanks.




What about the normal text color, gray?  For dialogue text I can pick something more colorful, but will wait to see what everyone else chooses for theirs.


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 5, 2007)

If you don't specify a color at all, it shows up great.  The background on the Stealth skin is light gray, however, so light colors don't show up that well.

Not a big deal, really.  I just opened up the first post in the IC thread, and was like "WTF?  A big empty post!"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 5, 2007)

I'd like to use Sandy Brown as my speech color.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 5, 2007)

Royal blue for the crazy guy who thinks he is the centre of the universe


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 5, 2007)

How about navy for the captain, gents?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 6, 2007)

Navy shows up as very dark on EN World's default black screen (which is what I use), but I can use my mouse to highlight the font to view it thusly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2007)

I have trouble seeing TheMagician's dark blue also on this chalky background.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 6, 2007)

Thorg is okay with just Comic Sans MS.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 6, 2007)

Samuel'll have "Cyan, if that's of accord to all concerned, hey?". Sorry, I was afraid no one would see the navy, this should be more visible.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2007)

Cyan works!


----------



## Autumn (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey, just wanted to apologize for my sudden disappearance there. Though I guess it doesn't matter much, seeing as how you filled up your slots no problem without me! Have a great game, I'll be reading along with interest.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 7, 2007)

back from the business trip. checking up on all my PbP. Will post by tonight.

"What is brown, looks good, and attracts the ladies?" Carl says with a smirk. "Not Ren's fur! This text."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 7, 2007)

Autumn, we can take alts if you are still interested.  Mista Collins, brown looks great.


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 7, 2007)

I suppose I should say, if there are no objections, "I'll take sienna."  It's fun to say.

Say it with me: sienna.

See?


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 7, 2007)

"Fine! Be that way! I didn't want that poopy color of fox fur anyway!"


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh!  Sorry, you said brown and I didn't notice you'd actually used sienna.

My bad.  You can have it if you like.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Fine! Be that way! I didn't want that poopy color of fox fur anyway!"




Who you callin' poopy?  I am not poopy, I am RUSSET!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 8, 2007)

Sienna.  Wow... it is fun to say.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 8, 2007)

Sienna. I don't see the appeal. Maybe I'm pronouncing it wrong.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 9, 2007)

My husband is going out of town for three days next week, so I think today I'll take the day off.  See you guys later.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry for the slow posting lately, been a difficult long weekend. Should be good to keep posting from here on in.  Though I do tend to skip posting on weekends and spend all my free time with my family.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 13, 2007)

No problem.  Welcome back.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 13, 2007)

If no one is up for visiting the tavern, we can move this along and send you guys to the palace gates.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 13, 2007)

Renard ordered a beer.  He'd like to find someone to ask a few questions regarding the keep and how the previous adventurers died.  Reconnaissance, and all that.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 15, 2007)

Glad we didn't pass up on the bar  that's some interesting clues right there.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 16, 2007)

Ya know, Renard makes a very good point- _I_ don't even know what Samuel's stereotype is.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh... I took him as bumbling, yet still effective.  The Inspector Clouseau of the sorcery scene.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 16, 2007)

Hmm. That's not what I had in mind (he comes of as bumbling? Whoops!) I actually got the inspiration for his personality from the hares from the Redwall series, if anyone is familiar with them.  But it's been a long time since I read any of them. I guess it shows.

Inspector Clouseau, huh? Not a bad idea...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 17, 2007)

Sorry.  You mentioned he gets his men into jams all the time, but then finds a way to get them all out safely.  So I made the assumption you were going for a bungler who manages to stumble into success each time.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 17, 2007)

No need to be sorry!  When I made Samuel, I sort of envisioned him as the kind of officer who can't leave this or that unexplored, or this person unrescued (if that's a word). So, yeah, he gets into jams, but on purpose. Which might be worse, if you pause to think about it...

Anyways, this is my first PbP game, and I don't play tabletop games with people remotely interested in roleplaying. So, thanks for your input! This is a new experience for me, so I appreciate comments.

Oh, and speaking of the captian, did his Spellcraft check turn up anything of interest?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 17, 2007)

Sorry, I missed it.  I do that sometimes, so just give me a reminder.  You aren't able to discern anything special about the red glow.  You decide to not touch the glow, since you see its effects on other living things.  A _detect magic_ spell will give you more information for your spellcheck.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 17, 2007)

Right, wouldn't want to touch that.

Ah, I've just thought of a stereotype, only, not for Samuel. He'd be a fighter, I think, with feats for proficiency in the longsword. He'd keep his items in a bag of holding behind his shield (which would actually be his only armor), such as bombs, a bow and some arrows, empty bottles, a grappling hook, perhaps even an instrument of some kind...

Short, blond and wearing green, with a long cap. He generally saves princesses on a regular basis (one in particular, though). See it yet?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 17, 2007)

Renard poked the pixie, should he be making some sort of roll?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 18, 2007)

No roll is necessary.  The 'pixie' is not in the red area, but is instead sitting safely on the foot of a corpse that is partially in and partially out of the crimson glow.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorry folks, my computer conked out on me for a while, and I've got finals this week. Thorg will probably just stand around confused for a while... I'll try to get back as I can; all is only temporary.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 23, 2007)

Next week, I'll be here to post Monday through Wednesday. Thursday through Saturday, I'll be at the Hawaiian Islands Ministry conference in downtown Honolulu. As an extra head's up, I plan to make Easter weekend (April 8th) a four-day weekend, and will be taking both Friday and Monday off from posting.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 31, 2007)

My computer's back! I should be able to post more regularly again.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 1, 2007)

[sblock=DT]Deuce Traveler, I had long looked forward to joining one of your games and to playing in Ptolus, both, but I will be bowing out at this juncture.  I just got back this afternoon from a christian conference and, looking inward during the conference, I discovered that I'm spending too much time online playing D&D.  In an effort to clean off my plate so that I can have more time to devote to doing God's will and less my own will, I need to bow out of your game.  I've very sorry.  Please feel free to kill off Renard or have him wander away as you see fit.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 1, 2007)

CanadienneBacon
[sblock]
I can respect that.  Sorry to see you go.  Good luck with your refocusing and hope to see you around again someday.  God bless.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, DT.

Hey, you guys!  I'm bowing out.  You all have a fantastic time playing in the game!


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 1, 2007)

It was a pleasure playing with you CB. Carl will be sad to see Renard go, but good luck to you.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 1, 2007)

If we have to we can start recruiting again.  I think we can wait and see how the remaining characters are able to handle the adventure.  I'll NPC his character for now, though.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 2, 2007)

Aw, Mr. Fluffy, we miss you already!

All the best to you, and I hope things go well for you!


----------



## TheMagician (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, same here. Everyone already summed up what I'd say, CB.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2007)

Take care CB


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 30, 2007)

A very belated thanks, you guys.

And...bump...hate to see your thread fall off the last page of the forum.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 1, 2007)

we appreciate it. good looking out


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 25, 2007)

Things have slowed down a bit.  Is it the summer bug?


----------



## Mista Collins (May 25, 2007)

for me it is. Now that it is summer, my softball leagues are starting. I still follow the boards and post when I have input.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 10, 2007)

I will be gone for a week, but will try to post if and when I can.  Anyone know a good mapping program that I can use?  I want to do the map for you guys of what you have already explored and post it here.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll be out for the rest of the week. You can NPC me in the meantime.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 17, 2007)

Back!  I'll try to get the next post out by tomorrow.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok, so we still have two regular posters, but some of the others have fell off.  We can actually continue play as long as there is just one regular player, but I want to check and see if the current players wish to A.) Just give up on the adventure B.) Continue with just one or two players, or C.) Continue w/ one or two players, but have the party go back to Ptolus to regroup while we recruit for additional players.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 24, 2007)

I like glowing apes. And I never thought of a light source either.

Any of the options work for me. Ultimately, I think the decision is up to you, Duece. Would you want to continue with this adventure with a few players, would you like to bring more on board, or just consider it a loss?

I am on board for any decision that is made.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2007)

Unfortunately I'm leaning towards A.  I've kinda lost the thread on the adventure, not because of your DMing DT, just the loss of players.  With such a silly party the interparty dialogue was very amusing. As players stopped posting we've lost that.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 28, 2007)

Alright folks, let's take option A and call it a game.  It was fun, but except from the two of you there has been a lackluster response of late from the other players and it would be difficult to go back to a tavern and recruit more off-the-wall characters to continue this.  Erekose13 and Mista Collins, thanks for your participation in this and I hope to get to play with you guys again in the future.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you again DT and Mista Collins. It has been fun, the demise of the game definitely rests on the shoulders of those who've left us already. I'll be around for quite some time and will keep an eye open for both of you.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 29, 2007)

Please do!  I'm thinking of doing either a shorter dungeon crawl in the future, or a hybrid space game: Spaceship Zero meets Star Frontiers.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 29, 2007)

It was a great pleasure to game with both of you. I will definitely be keeping an active eye out for any games you both might be running or playing in.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 31, 2007)

Gah!!!

I'm back, I'm back...

I'm willing to join back in, but the cross-country move took more time than I expected...


----------

